# Do your Enworld name and avatar reflect who you are?



## Turanil (Sep 4, 2004)

As I am on these boards almost everyday, I eventually came to know the other Enworlders as a combination of avatar/name, sometimes associated with what they say if it tends to be frequent and similar (like Diaglo for example   ). Due to the fact that most of us use weird names, and drawings for avatars, such impressions can of course only be extremely far from the RL persons. Nonetheless, I like to think that persons such as Teflon Billy or Buttercup look more real than others. But then, others I can't determine if their avatar is a photo of who they are, or if it is a pic from a movie (like Umbran for example). And lastly, I feel really disturbed when someone changes of Avatar. It took me weeks to get used to the new avatar of Psion, and now it's Akrasia and Gez turns...   

So I would like to hear your comments on how you chosed your name and avatar, if you think it reflects who you are in some way, or if you like the way it makes you appear as a virtual person, etc. (By the way, I would also like to know how people perceive me with my scrawny alien pic, lunar name, perpetual attemps at poor humor, love of political incorrectness, and my far away provenance...)


----------



## randomling (Sep 4, 2004)

Hmm.

I'm a pretty chaotic person, and I like surreal comedy and silly games, so the name randomling seemed to suit me eminently well. It started off as randomite, but somebody (I think it was Tallarn) started calling me randomling on these boards, and the name stuck. So I got my name tweaked a bit. Good thing too - Randomite's House sounds kinda... weird. 

Avatar - I'm a compulsive wearer of hats. And somewhere along the line I picked up the nickname Wombat Girl. It's a long story.  So a wombat in a hat as an avatar was perfect. At the time I didn't have any photo-manipulation software and couldn't upload from the campus computers, so Horacio and Darkness sorted out the wombat photograph for me. A few weeks later, seasong added the hat. Call it a community effort.

And that's me.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 4, 2004)

The name definitely reflects me, my job, my love for comics and hero games. 
The icon...well thats nothing like me, just someone I thought was cool as a kid. Kudos to those who can id him from the pic and not from the name of the file.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 4, 2004)

The name mostly reflects me...well, sort of. Bah, I just liked it and wanted a good Pratchett reference. 
Though my avatar IS fairly accurate. Except I've cut my hair now so I need to hack off the long parts...


----------



## MonsterMash (Sep 4, 2004)

The name is just one that I started off with at the Necromancer Games boards and I prefer to keep the same alias at most related sites for simplicity when I need to log in. I can't actually be bothered to find an avatar that suits me.


----------



## WillieW (Sep 4, 2004)

Um....


----------



## Raging Epistaxis (Sep 4, 2004)

*Does my name and avatar reflect me?*

Nah, not really, other than a rather twisted sense of humor.  

On those rare occasions when I actually post, I do use the same pseudonym and avatar around the web, just for consistency.

The name goes back to the third or fourth character I made for an online game called Avatar back in '90 or so - I kept dying horrible deaths - thus constant bleeding became Raging Epistaxis.

The avatar pic itself is from a miniature I painted a few years later - I liked the comic relief potential of a Holstein Minotaur.  One usually thinks of minotaurs in the more usual browns or black (Angus, etc - meat breeds), but the thought of a dairy cow minotaur made me chuckle.  The black spotted white of a Holstein is pretty universally associated with dairy and visually very distinctive, so that pretty much decided his colors.

The one detail I like the most about that miniature is not really visible on the avatar - He's got a tiger pelt loincloth.  Pretty tough dude to take out a tiger with his fists...

Again, little correlation to me.   

R E


----------



## Faerl'Elghinn (Sep 4, 2004)

Nope.  I'm actually a three-legged midget clown.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Sep 4, 2004)

My avatar's from Discworld, because Death is too cool for words. The name's from a sort of imaginary friend I had when I was younger.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Sep 4, 2004)

EDIT: Cursed double posts.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 4, 2004)

My name is, uh, my real name. My avatar might have been me in high school; I've since gained some weight.  My hair is a bit darker now too.


----------



## Iuz (Sep 4, 2004)

The name I use on most message boards just did not seem appropriate (its a very vague sci-fi refrence) and I was not comfortable going back to the name I used to use when I frequented other D&D message boards (there were a few persons who didn't like me on said boards, and I didn't want to chance meeting them here).

So no, my name has no significance. I tried a whole bunch of different D&D terms and names which were rejected by virtue of already having been taken. Iuz was the first one not taken.

As for my avatar, someday I'll get off my butt and personalize it.


----------



## Mark (Sep 4, 2004)

Turanil said:
			
		

> Do your Enworld name and avatar reflect who you are?




_Somewhat..._


----------



## PJ-Mason (Sep 4, 2004)

Well i am my name...er, or my name is me? Don't have an avatar, guess i'm not that motivated. 

I use to have a different name in all the sites i frequented. But after forgetting some passwords and all that over the years, i decided to organize my self a bit. So now i am pretty much PJ Mason everywhere i go. It so much easier.

I used to be known as Warchild here and at the M&M boards. I've also been known as THEY CAll ME EVIL at the Necro boards. I'm known as Bricklayer and King_bricklayer at a couple others. But mostly its just PJ Mason these days. I certaintly go with my name at any new sites i find and join.


----------



## francisca (Sep 4, 2004)

My last name is Franks.   The Franks were a Teutonic tribe.  One weapon used commonly by the Franks was the francisca, a throwing axe.  Before charging into battle, the franciscas would be thrown in a volley at the enemy.  If it didn't kill, it would likely split a shield.

There is considerable debate as to whether the axe was named for the people, or the other way around.  Either way, I like it as both a screen name and an avatar.

Does it eflect my personality?  Mmmmmm.  Yeah, probably.


----------



## Patlin (Sep 4, 2004)

Haven't picked an avatar yet, and my name is my RL last name.


----------



## Nellisir (Sep 4, 2004)

My name is, in a sense, my name.  N - ellis -ir = Nathan Ellis Irving.  My current avatar is a generic from the gallery, but I really really like it.

Cheers
Nell.


----------



## Gnarlo (Sep 4, 2004)

Fnord.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 4, 2004)

Nope, not at all...but could.


----------



## Lord Foul (Sep 4, 2004)

My "name" does not reflect who I am at all. WhenI was trying to come up with a name I looked over at my bookshelf.  The first book I saw was Lord Foul's Bane by Stephen R. Donaldson.

The avatar is just something I happened to stumble across that day.  It kinda fit the name so I used it.


----------



## Turanil (Sep 4, 2004)

Raging Epistaxis said:
			
		

> The avatar pic itself is from a miniature I painted a few years later - I liked the comic relief potential of a Holstein Minotaur.  One usually thinks of minotaurs in the more usual browns or black (Angus, etc - meat breeds), but the thought of a dairy cow minotaur made me chuckle.  The black spotted white of a Holstein is pretty universally associated with dairy and visually very distinctive, so that pretty much decided his colors.




LOL! I have two miniatures of minotaurs that I never painted. Now, I know what I am gonna do on them hehehe...


----------



## rigur (Sep 4, 2004)

I guess so the name is a nickname of mine and the avatar is me somewhat Photoshopped.


----------



## Wombat (Sep 4, 2004)

I've never gotten an avatar together -- take that either way  

As for my name, I think Wombat's are rather cute and I love the sound of the word -- "Wombat" -- makes me smile every time I hear it  

Is this like me?  Well, I like to make people smile, but I am not a marsupial nor do I live anywhere near the native lands of wombats...  So I guess not...


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Sep 4, 2004)

*Shrug*  Not really.  This isn't my first alias here (_"Shylock I was in my youth on the old server when Eric Noah ran EN World."_); I started using it when I started a story hour for one of Angelsboi's games.  After a while I'd built up enough posts that there didn't seem a point in changing it.  I uses other aliases other places, but stick with this one for EN World stuff (like the NWN server) for consustency of recognition.

Never bothered with an avatar -- I keep them and signatures turned off to save space when browsing, so I don't see the need.


----------



## Someone (Sep 4, 2004)

I just don´t know. Maybe there´s something Freudian lurking behind it, or simply I though it could be funny. Or both.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 4, 2004)

My name isn't that much of a reflection of myself, the idea for it came while I was at a wedding party actually, just a spontaneous combination of words that I found funny at the time and decided to use it as my online alias from then on. My avatars on the other hand usually reflect some aspect of me, often they'll be a firearm that I have an aesthetic appreciation of (I'm a bit of a gun bunny  ) but in this case it's a cartoon-like version of myself.


----------



## AFGNCAAP (Sep 4, 2004)

Well, this is actually my 2nd screenname: way back when Eric was still running the boards, my original screenname was Torlor (which was, in fact, a little kid's mispronunciation of the name "Thor,"--the screenname I had for a BBS several years ago; if you're from SA, TX, watched a particular "infoamous" cable public access show, & visited it's msgboard, then you may just know who I am  ).  At the time, it was the exact same name that I used for my AOL account (couldn't choose Thor _without_ having a ton of numbers after it for some reason...   ).

After the bliss & goofy fun that is *Zork: Grand Inquisitor*, I decided to switch my screenname to AFGNCAAP (check the .sig to see what it means).  I'm a big fan of a fair number of classic CRPGs like Zork, Ultima, the D&D gold box games, Wasteland, etc. (plus newer "classics" like Baldur's Gate & Fallout as well).

As for the avatar: yes, I'm just a big, blue, glowing skeleton.    Actually, it's the pic that I found & decided to use for my LiveJournal.  And, what the heck, if anyone's interested, here it is.  Plus, I like it better than the pic of Eomer I used for a while here.



			
				hero4hire said:
			
		

> The name definitely reflects me, my job, my love for comics and hero games.
> The icon...well thats nothing like me, just someone I thought was cool as a kid. Kudos to those who can id him from the pic and not from the name of the file.




Sure thing Snake-Eyes.    It's from an issue of the Devil's Due comic, in fact; the one that continues the main storyline/reality established in the Marvel comics.  The G.I. Joe: Reloaded line pretty much is along the lines of Marvel's Ultimates, so Snakes hasn't had plastic surgery to fix his injuries yet.

He's my favorite Joe as well, BTW.


----------



## Elocin (Sep 4, 2004)

I would have to say yes as the name is my wife's name just spelled backwards and it sounded cool.

As for the Avatar, I would say yes again as I am pretty outgoing and I LOVE Calvin and Hobbes, just look at my sig, or you could look at my license plate frame as it says the same thing   .


----------



## drothgery (Sep 4, 2004)

PJ-Mason said:
			
		

> Well i am my name...er, or my name is me? Don't have an avatar, guess i'm not that motivated.



Pretty much the same deal here. First initial plus last name, no avatar. Yeah, that's me.


----------



## ASH (Sep 4, 2004)

My username is simply my initials; i just got lucky because they also spell a name together. I use the same username on just about every messageboards i am on.  As far as avatar... I dont know... I would say somewhat. The picture reminds me of my secret self. The quiet, mysterious, dark side that few see. Anyway...thats that.


----------



## Ferret (Sep 4, 2004)

My name came from another persons name; weasel. He became my mentor, and the whole deal is blurry though.

My Avatar is nothing like me (duh), it just came from an picture I messed with in paintshop pro 7. If you want to know where the hat is from, it's from PVPonline.

[edit: I've just change me avatar....


----------



## Kesh (Sep 4, 2004)

My name is just a random thing I plucked out of the air one day. I use it everywhere on the 'net. Unfortunately, some other people use it too. Apparently it was used in some fantasy novel series I've never read.

As to the picture... I just like gnolls. I've used a few different pictures on the old boards, until this one came to be.

As to the signature, back on the old ENWorld boards, there was a bit of a joke going around about the D&D iconics. Some folks picked up the real ones (Lidda, Tordek), others started making up their own. So, the minute the _d20 Modern_ pictures got uploaded, and I saw the Gnoll Pimp...


----------



## Richards (Sep 4, 2004)

I decided to just go with my real last name.  And I sign each post with my first.

Johnathan


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 4, 2004)

My username is, well, my name.  I've also used the name Flynn Stormshadow on the old boards, he was a PC of mine.  The avatar is the cover of KMFDM's _What Do You Know, Deutschland_.  The title is because, well, I'm an Anglophile.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Sep 4, 2004)

I've got a good _post hoc _ explanation for my name.  Cheiro is pronounced like the greek letters "Chi" and "Rho" which stand for the letters that begin the words "Challenge" and the word "Rating", respectively,  but which look like an "X" and a "P."  So when I got into a long discussion with Wulf Ratbane and others about the relationship between Challenge Ratings and XP, it seemed like my name was spookily appropriate.

-mancer, of course, is a kind of wizard in DnD, but the classical meaning had more with telling the feature.  I am the DM of my group, so I determine what kind of CRs the future will bring for them, and how much XP they will get.  Again, a good fit.

In what folks like to call "real life" I would tend at the letters Chi and Rho in their Christian symbolism, and look at "-mancer" as being prophetic in the Judaeo-Christian sense, rather than the fortune telling sense.  But that is an aspect of me, too, as I am a member of the Roman Catholic clergy.  Funny thing, that: the first character I ever played in DnD was also a cleric...

The avatar, though, I don't particularly like.  I used to go with a kobold samurai, but then the name "tome archon" struck me as a nice custom title, and that's what the avatar is of.  I wouldn't connect that picture with me in any symbolic sense, much less a literal one.


----------



## cybertalus (Sep 5, 2004)

Talus is my real and legal first name.  "Cyber" is just something I started tacking on cuz Talus is usually taken.  

My avatar is a self-portrait I did in crayon several years back.  My beard is significantly longer now, but otherwise it's still pretty close.

And my sig is just a placeholder so that if I wanna pimp something in the future I can change my sig and have instant pimpage across all my old posts.


----------



## RogueRonin (Sep 5, 2004)

Ok, here's the truth: I am not a masterless samuri, nor am I a skeleton. So I guess my avatar is inaccurate. If I wanted an accurate representation of myself, I would name myself ALMIGHTY_JIM! and my picture would be me killing some badass D&D monster... Or maybe it'd just be Jim with a picture of me.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 5, 2004)

Several years back, I was trying to form a publishing company with some of my friends.  After a small amount of discussion, we decided to name it GnomeWorks Publishing.

When I came to the boards, I was still planning on making it a reality, so I used the name of the company as my username - hence, GnomeWorks.

Since then, the idea of the company has fallen by the wayside... I moved, and I don't talk to those people anymore.  However, GnomeWorks has become my name on various boards, so it's here to stay.

As for my avatar... well, it sort of looks like me, but not really.  I have long hair, but it's not all hanging down like that, just tied back into one ponytail.  And I wear normal glasses, not goggles.


----------



## Ferret (Sep 5, 2004)

Ok, I've just changed my avatar (courtesy of DMAC, who rocks). I don't know how he made it, but I like it lots. It still doesn't look like me.

I dunno about it reflecting me.... I am curious, and I can learn tricks.... Maybe.


----------



## Ironclad (Sep 5, 2004)

The nickname is an old nickname I had about 10 years ago. The origin of it is well a little ... lurid. I used to use it when I haunted chatrooms a few years ago and startled a few people with its origin.

The avatar is just one I liked that fit well with the nickaname.

The sig is one I heard a few years ago and liked it. I am always reminded of it when I come home by taxi as it takes 3 right turns to get to my place from the city. Kinda stuck that way....


----------



## JoeBlank (Sep 5, 2004)

My screen name is my real first name and part of my last name. I use it everywhere I can, because I like the consistency and don't want to have to remember different screen names for various boards. Not that I post much elsewhere anyway.

I used to think it was pretty clever when I first started using it years ago, with Blank not seeming like a real last name but more like a placeholder. I also considered Joe _______, which would actually be a little clever. But then Arthur Blank comes along, becoming well known as a co-founder of Home Depot and then raising his profile further buy purchasing the Atlanta Falcons, in my home town. No relation, of course.

I remained proudly avatar-less, sig-less, and anti-smiley for years. The EN World Book Club convinced my to give in on the sig, and it was down hill from there. My family, including my parents and my wife's extended family, are all big Disney fans. I see Mickey as a symbol and reminder of youth and fun. My wife has a Mickey tatoo. Sorcerer Mickey seemed perfect for EN World, especially when I started playing a gnome sorcerer.


----------



## Greylock (Sep 5, 2004)

Greylock, 'cause, erhh, well you'd have to see me. It is a prominent feature. Someday I may have to change my screen name to Greyhair. I took the name a coupla years ago at another game forum, back when I still tended to post under my real name at most boards. It stuck. I've spent so much time posting as Greylock now,  if someone came up behind me and uttered the name I'd certainly answer to it.  :\ 

Av? I'm an av monkey. At one site I switch with some regularity. Heck, this is already my third here. I tend to go noir or goofy though.


----------



## AIM-54 (Sep 5, 2004)

Because Phoenix was taken...and Phoenix has been my callsign/avatar type thingy since I was about 8...though it had more to do with the F-14 Tomcat than any mythical creature.

The avatar was done by a friend of mine and I still get a kick out of the two Phoenixes   

Am I like a Phoenix?  Perhaps in the sense that I tend to push myself hard until I burnout, explode, recover and start all over again.

On the other hand, I really don't have a 100 mile effective range, radar guidance or a 135 pound warhead.


----------



## Three_Haligonians (Sep 5, 2004)

There are three of us.  We are Haligonians.

Okay, we know that's not helpful to most the world.  Haligonian is the name of a person from Halifax, Nova Scotia, Canada.  We don't know where the "g" came from, either.  Anyway, there are three of us, like I said.  We always sign the posts according to who wrote it (J, T, or R from three haligonians), but I'm not so sure anyone notices the *subtle* difference   .  You might ask why we didn't just get three different handles.  Well, we're usually all together, so it's annoying to switch between handles when we want to respond.

As to our pic, it's just the lable of Keith's beer.  It's brewed in Halifax.  Okay, so now you know we're the heighth of creativity   

R from Three Haligonians


----------



## Sialia (Sep 5, 2004)

Very briefly, I will be entertaining requests for avatars. If you have a cool concept and can get it in to my thread 

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=59321&page=6

before midnight tomorrow, I might be able to work on something for you over the next month.

I _am_ the blueflumph of happiness, am I not?


----------



## Krieg (Sep 5, 2004)

On most RPG related forums I have used *Kriegspiel as my screen name, when EN World switched over to the current board I was unable to log in using Kriegspiel, so I just shortened it to Krieg.

My avatar is a relatively famous piece done by my favorite fantasy artist Franz Frazetta titled "Death Dealer". It was used by the band Molly Hatchet as the album cover on their debut album many years ago. When I was growing up there was a van with a mural of the piece in my town that always intrigued me (hey I grew up in the 70's what can I say! lol). It was also the inspiration for the "Death Dealer" books that Franz was associated with.

While I am a veteran of the United States Marine Corps & served in Saudi/Kuwait & Somalia I don't feel that "war" is in any way an accurate description of myself.

...although this bright red horse with a large sword hanging from it's saddle has been following me around of late...

Hmmm.



*Kriegspiel essential means "war game" and is the name of what is generally accepted as the ancestor of all modern war games. Like many I was mainly a war gamer before I became an RPGer many years ago...


----------



## Tallok (Sep 5, 2004)

well, the name is just what happens when I have a D&D character and no creativity. almost all my characters, with minor exceptions, have been Tallok, and so when I came here, it just sort of followed naturally.

the avatar: yes, it does. donnie darko is a movie. my avatar is the picture used in posters, dvds, etc. frank is a guy in a demonic rabbit suit. it's philosophical and dark, but also has more lighthearted parts (like the bit with smurfs).


----------



## Edward Kann@StoryART (Sep 5, 2004)

Name is me yes.  Image is a favorite of mine but is, of course, not me.  I am a few years younger than the fellow portrayed here. =)

Edward Kann
www.storyartgames.com


----------



## VirgilCaine (Sep 5, 2004)

Virgil Caine is my name, I served on the Danville train...til Stoneman's caaavalry came and tore up the tracks again...

Errr....no. No it doesn't. I am Southern, and live near TN, but I wasn't born in 1843, but 1983.


----------



## haiiro (Sep 5, 2004)

My screen name and avatar are both very good reflections of me.

"Haiiro" is a somewhat archaic way of saying "grey" in Japanese; "color of ash" is another translation. It sounds a bit cheesy, but I strongly identify with the idea that people (myself included) come in shades of grey, morality-wise. The movie _Unforgiven_ is what really got me thinking about that one, oddly enough.

I'm not Japanese, but my degree involved a lot of Asian Studies courses, and I've been fascinated ever since. It's deliberately uncapitalized for two reasons: one, I'm a big fan of e e cummings, and two, I'm not that important. 

My avatar is the cover of the 20th anniversary limited edition of Chaosium's Call of Cthulhu RPG. I love the game, Lovecraft is one of my favorite authors, my license plate says HASTUR...you get the idea. I also read a lot, and my apartment is full of books; having a book as an avatar seemed very appropriate.

Can you tell I put too much thought into these things? 

[size=-2]It's all worth it in the end, though, because every few months one of these threads comes along and I get to subject people to my long-winded explanation. [/size]


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 5, 2004)

PJ-Mason said:
			
		

> Well i am my name...er, or my name is me? Don't have an avatar, guess i'm not that motivated.




Speaking as someone who knows you personally, I can confirm your self-assessment.  

I find it interesting that the bit of anonymity having a "handle" online has people saying things they would never would in person. (Not targeted at anyone in particular just musing.)

Me I'm actually more polite online then in-person. Which is somewhat odd.

In real life I'm a jerk!


----------



## Krieg (Sep 5, 2004)

haiiro said:
			
		

> my license plate says HASTUR...



LOL Now that is just too sweet.


----------



## talinthas (Sep 5, 2004)

my avatar is a portrait of me done in cel style art =)

 hell, at gencon this year, i made sure to wear orange and shave so as to be even more recognizable =)


----------



## megamania (Sep 5, 2004)

Megamania was the name I used for a comicbook character in High school. 

mega= 1000x
mania= sudden and often violent outbursts of physical and mental energy

Cool character.

As for avatars-  I use a lot of comicbook stuff and an occational DnD themed one.  I have been meaning to do a drawing of myself to use but always find something else to do.


----------



## Ahnehnois (Sep 5, 2004)

My name is that of the renegade psion god of balance from my campaign world. He's different from me, but he's the closest thing I have to a voice as a DM, and thus he's the closest thing I have to a voice online. My avatar I picked because it looks like a brain.


----------



## Nifft (Sep 5, 2004)

"Nifft" is a character from a world that I like, and the flavor of which I sought to emulate.

The penguin is the logo of my favorite OS.

So, yeah, kinda me.

 -- N


----------



## FireLance (Sep 5, 2004)

You can blame G-Force for my username. If you're not old enough to know what G-Force is, I will just say that it's a Japanese cartoon featuring a group of five people protecting the earth and stuff (kind of like the Power Rangers, but less campy). Among the vehicles they piloted was this massive airplane/spaceship that could turn into a fiery phoenix-like blast of energy. Many episodes ended with them using this ability to blast through and destroy the threat of the day.

That image kind of stuck in my mind, and when I needed to name a phoenix NPC for a 1e D&D game, I used "Firelance". Since then, every time I needed to use a phoenix in the game, I would call it "Firelance". During 2e, I started creating a homebrew inspired by elements of the Death Gate Cycle, the Dark Sun setting and the Birthright setting. The basic idea behind the setting was that the world had been split into eight pieces because of a massive struggle between good and evil. Firelance became a hero of the old world who had best embodied the philosophy of Fire. Formerly human, he had evolved into a phoenix. His weapon, also called the Fire Lance, was what would be a holy, flaming lance in 3e terms.

I have long abandoned that setting, but I'm still fond of the name and the (NPC) character and weapon who bore it. So, I've been using it as my user name on ENWorld and a few other forums I frequent.

I have no avatar, but that's becasue I haven't been able to find a phoenix (apart from the Rokugan phoenix clan symbol), a flaming lance (more a longspear than a jousting lance), or a phoenix wielding a flaming lance. Maybe I ought to drop by Sialia's thread.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Sep 5, 2004)

Well, I do work in a library, and I swear there are a few Old Ones walking around in administration... 

Seriously, I chose the name because I needed a login for IM and everything I picked was taken. So just to see if it would accept it, I tried cthulhulibrarian, since I'm a big HPL fan and one of the goals I'm working on is to get my MLS and be a librarian. AOl accepted the name, and about 5 minutes later it hit me that it sounded much cooler to be Cthulhu's Librarian, since he does seem to have a lot of books associated with him. I immediatly registered that name here, promptly forgetting the previous name I had made a whopping 1 post under after years of lurking. 

As for the avatar, no, it's not me. I'm not bald, and I'm quite a bit younger. I asked a friend of mine (Oliver here on the boards, he sometimes posts in the art forum) to make an avatar for me, and this is a small section of the picture that he made. I gave him free reign to do what he wanted, thinking that I'd get a picture of Cthulhu reading a book or something, and what I got back was so much better. The whole image is a monk cradling a huge tome, and there is a long purple tenticle reaching in and draping over his shoulder.


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 5, 2004)

Hmm.... Well, the SN is the name of a character I've been working on for a few years, who has undergone lots and lots of changes.  At first, he was my protagonist in Baldur's Gate, who was an elf unrivaled with the bow *painful chiche*.  Angcuru is elvish for Iron Skill, and so, it kind of fit at the time.  At the moment, he has changed a heck of a lot, is no longer an elf, doesn't use a bow, and isn't even in frikkin' Faerun.  But the name still stuck.  I like the sound of it, so the name is staying, and I needed a SN for ENWorld, so it seemed natural.  Now I use it for at least half of my online SNs.   

The avatar, well, I need a char pic for Angcuru.  So I did a google-search on elves, hoping to get some ideas, hand a few pics to my buddy the artist, who would draw up a portrait for me.  But as it turned out, the 3rd pic I saw was almost dead-on for what I pictured Angcuru to look like.  Save for the facial tattoos, that is.  At this point, it would be sans-elf ears as well.  I'll see if Sialia can produce an up-to-date version.   

ANYWAY, they don't reflect me at all....much.  Although the Angcuru character has a lot of my personality and I sort of resemble my avatar, but it's nothing remarkable.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 5, 2004)

megamania said:
			
		

> Megamania was the name I used for a comicbook character in High school.



I always thought you took your name from the old Activision game for the Atari 2600.  Oh well.


----------



## Aitch Eye (Sep 5, 2004)

Actually, I keep encountering myself staring out from Ankh-Morpork Guard's avatar.

To the extent that I always pick screen names and email addresses from terms in Cordwainer Smith stories, I suppose it must reflect something about me. I could deny that I'm the head of a millenia-old conspiracy of animal-derived humanoids, but it would never convince the conspiracy buffs. A few people have thought I'm just saying "Hi", which some probably think is stupid, but Manshonyagger probably wouldn't have impressed them either.

As for the avatar, only insofar as it's somewhat awkwardly composed. It's from an illustration by Boris Dolgov for Clark Ashton Smith's "Quest of the Gozolba" in an old _Weird Tales_(see it here). I just thought it looked nice as well as being reasonably clear and unlikely to be confused with others. Though the leader of the Aitch Eye was a sort of bird-man, his head was fairly human, and it only vaguely entered into the decision.


----------



## pogre (Sep 5, 2004)

Pogre is my nickname from my college football days. I played guard, but as the smallest (weight-wise) starting player on the line at 270 lbs. the Offensive line coach started calling Ogre. My last name is Pogue and so it did not take long for the two to get combined.

My avatar is a miniature I painted a while back. I sold it on ebay and do not use Beholders, so I would have to say no - except as it is a painted mini.

Here is a new logo I recently commisioned for my website:


 

That's probably a little closer to the "real" me.


----------



## BSF (Sep 5, 2004)

Stephen Fox is the name of the PC I have been playing in a game for a few years now.  Check it out, he is a Bard.  I think you start to see where the name comes from.  

The cool avatar by Sialia is a winged fox with a lute.  In the game I play in, all of us play distant cousins from the Fox family.  We are organized as a formal adventuring company with the adventurers guild.  We chose the Company of the Winged Fox as our identity.  So, the avatar reflects the character and the game.  I use the same avatar on the groups personal messageboards.


----------



## TroyXavier (Sep 5, 2004)

Yes, Troy and Xavier have special meaning to me.  My avatar (the symbol of Ilmater) reflects my personal beliefs.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 5, 2004)

Aitch Eye said:
			
		

> Actually, I keep encountering myself staring out from Ankh-Morpork Guard's avatar.




...well, that's kind of scary actually.


----------



## tarchon (Sep 5, 2004)

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> I've got a good _post hoc _ explanation for my name.  Cheiro is pronounced like the greek letters "Chi" and "Rho" which stand for the letters that begin the words "Challenge" and the word "Rating", respectively,  but which look like an "X" and a "P."  So when I got into a long discussion with Wulf Ratbane and others about the relationship between Challenge Ratings and XP, it seemed like my name was spookily appropriate.



You know it's also an alternate spelling for "chiromancer"?


----------



## Dimwhit (Sep 5, 2004)

Depending on who you talk to, my screen name is very appropriate. The second half is actually the first half of my last name, hence the slightly odd spelling. I used to have Homer Simpson as my avatar. Lately it's been a picture of my son. So I guess it relates quite a bit as to who I am. Of course, so did Homer...


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Sep 6, 2004)

My screen name grew out of a joke, so I think anyone who knows me would find that pretty appropriate.

 As for my current avatar and user title, these were done in celebration of finally getting hired on by the company I'd been temping for for almost two years.  It seemed like the whole "iconic ____" thing had finally stopped being trendy, and that's when I tend to jump on these things.


----------



## Galethorn (Sep 6, 2004)

Turanil said:
			
		

> Do your Enworld name and avatar reflect who you are?




Name: Yes, I'll explain in a moment.
Avatar: No, I'm not invisible...not _yet_ at least.

So, where did I get the name? Well, it all started in 1999...

I was in 7th grade, just got a new game called Everquest, and was making my first character. I decided on a human ranger, and hit the random name generator a few times. It came up with "Galelorn", and I thought back to the 'made up modern style name' I had used for a short story I wrote, which was Jack Thorn. I changed the second L into a TH, and so I had Galethorn.

In the end, I didn't really like Everquest, but decided I was hooked on CRPGS, and moved on to Baldur's Gate 1 and 2. A year later I was playing D&D, and now I'm DMing a game at least twice a month...

Now, as for what _Galethorn_ _(which, contrary to what most people seem to think, is pronounced Ga-leh-thorn, or, if you want to know how the vowels go, think of it as "*Ga*ndalf-*Le*mbas-Ara*thorn*")_ means to me, well, here goes;

Galethorn is, essentially, _me_ but better in most ways. He's stronger, faster, more courageous, wiser, and a little bit smarter...but not too much.

Now, I don't think I have much in the way of percieved deficiencies, being as tall and strong as I am, and with such _splendiforous diction_, but I don't go around killing orcs in my spare time, so any fantasy-setting interpretation of _me_ would be inherently better at combat, and would probably have more life experience.

Anyway, so Galethorn is sort of my ultimate goal as a character in a fantasy roleplaying game, but I often play other sorts characters for variety, or so I don't feel like I'm shortchanging the concept with 30-point stats.


----------



## barsoomcore (Sep 6, 2004)

My avatar is a photograph of myself.

My username is, um, well, my name is Corey and I get called "Core" by everyone and I run a campaign set in a world called Barsoom so "barsoomcore" is what I use as a login name pretty much everywhere.

But that's a photograph. Uh-huh. Of me. Oh yeah.

And I still think ledded looks like Sam Jackson.


----------



## Twiggly the Gnome (Sep 6, 2004)

My favorite D&D race are the Gnomes, and I'm a big Mike Myers fan, thus the screen name.   

As for my avatar, it's a modified version of an image I found on the web. I just thought he was a friendly looking little chap.


----------



## The Goblin King (Sep 6, 2004)

I am not sure exactly what I was thinking when I made this account.  I like The Hobbit and LOTR a lot.  I remember watching the animated one when I was a kid.  I am too lazy to make another account now so I will just stick with this one.  The sig I read somewhere else but I can't recall off hand.  It just struck me as funny.


----------



## EricNoah (Sep 6, 2004)

My username is just a bunch of random letters, and my avatar is just some weird symbol I saw somewhere about 5 years ago.


----------



## driver8 (Sep 6, 2004)

Im a driver.. I like REM.. and the avatar is just some goofy 50's clip art.


----------



## EricNoah (Sep 6, 2004)

I love that song, driver8... I always have the urge to tell you to "take a break, driver8".


----------



## Greylock (Sep 6, 2004)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> My username is just a bunch of random letters, and my avatar is just some weird symbol I saw somewhere about 5 years ago.




Yeah. That's what I meant to say.

Small world, ain't it ;p.


----------



## DaveStebbins (Sep 6, 2004)

Well, my real name is very different from my user name (hint: my real name has a space).

My original avatar looked much more like me than my current one, but is was disturbing to a fellow EN Worlder, so I changed it to an image which I hope disturbs him much less.

My current title was suggested by someone else, I'm usually not that witty. My previous title was "Registered Elder" which sort of goes along with the picture. Except for the horns with the shoelace, yes that's me (though you can't really see the true extent of my male pattern baldness, nor the amount of grey in what's left).

Using my real name helps me remember to try to be polite and respectful. With my face and name accompanying every post, I'm less likely to get all flamey (though sarcasm and cynicism can never be entirely avoided). I'm pretty much a straight-forward guy, so I guess they do give you a bit of a representation of the real me.

-Dave


----------



## Faerl'Elghinn (Sep 6, 2004)

Umm... yeah.  You are getting sleepy...


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 6, 2004)

Well, my avatar name originally comes from trying to come up with a cool hotmail account name that wasn't already taken.  There, I've said it.

BTW, there is a pun involved with "Crowking" and "Croaking", which is often used to describe raven noises.  There you go.  Ravens are officially my totem animal.

The picture is just the one I liked best from those available on the EnWorld boards, as I was too lazy to make one and scan it in.  This is what I really look like:

RC


----------



## RichGreen (Sep 6, 2004)

Hi,

It's my real name. I don't look like an ixitxachitl or a stingray. I ended up with this avatar because I kept picking the same ones as other people from the choices at the site so created my own from a downloaded MM II image.  I love diving and I'm a big fan of rays (and sharks) so, in a way, it does say something about me 

Cheers


Richard


----------



## Turanil (Sep 6, 2004)

Faerl'Elghinn said:
			
		

> Umm... yeah.  You are getting sleepy...




There are some nice avatars around, and I also much like when people put their real photo. However, Faerl'Elghinn I think that you deserve the medal of the best avatar, really. 

----------------------------------

EDIT: Now this avatar has been replaced, so my remark has become absolutely obsolete.  :\


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Sep 6, 2004)

I am a big fan of the Terry Pratchetts discworld novels. 
My first Shadowrun mage (and second roleplaying game character) was named "Albert Malicho", and I used the name as nick for the SR Nexus (German Fans Shadowrun board) and the FanPro Boards. I don`t know why I later chose the name of the present (instead of the first) archchancellor - maybe I lost an account or something like that. 

I currently don´t have an avatar, but usually I use a picture of the "Dancing Baby" (remember Ally McBeal?). 

I am not sure if they say a lot about my personality. Since I am a student of computer science, I might have to change my name to PonderStibbons, but I really prefer Mustrum. Maybe I like it because I sometimes like to make fun of myself, and Ridcully, well, has a fitting ring to it.  or trendsetting attempt due to a parallel ICQ conversation:  "double point, closing bracket".


----------



## FungiMuncher (Sep 6, 2004)

I used to play a lot of play-by-mail games.  Fitzpaw FungiMuncher was a character I created for a pbm game called Monster Island.  He's a catfolk type creature who shamed his clan by experimenting with unusual (non-meat)foodstuffs.  His habits became so persistent his family agreed to pay for his voyage to monster island, just to be rid of him.  Always imagined him as a rogue in a warrior's world, who'd grow into a kind of mystical herbalist.  Never got to that because creating the character was a lot more fun than playing the game.

The picture I got from one of those Dover clip art galleries.


----------



## Theron (Sep 7, 2004)

I use my real name.  My avatar is a picture of my oldest remaining TSR dice, so they're very much a part of me as well.

Though I'm told that at gaming conventions I really stand out.  I'm a tallish skinny guy with a pale complexion, dark hair, glasses, and a goatee.


----------



## Testament (Sep 7, 2004)

Both my name and Avatar come from the Guilty Gear series of games, awesome 2D fighters that you should all check out.

Why did I pick that name/appearance?  Because I think Testament is an amazing character, not only is he fun to use, but his back story is also good.


----------



## Jeff Wilder (Sep 7, 2004)

WillieW said:
			
		

> Um....




What he said.


----------



## megamania (Sep 8, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> I always thought you took your name from the old Activision game for the Atari 2600.  Oh well.




no spinning dice or candy canes to shot here.  I have heard of the game and once played it.  But no-  he was a name I pieced together looking through dictionaries and psyche books.

Basic powers-  He can mimic any thing he sees nearly 100% if within his phyical means.  As a quick describer-  he has never seen basketball before.  He watches a pro sink a few free throws.  His brain breaks down the push, spin and math of it and first time picking up a ball sink 9 of 10 shots flawlessly.  
Government got wind of it and made him into an agent.  They discovered that he did this with personalities also.  Oops...have him around killers and the such and you got a lose cannon waiting to blow.

Though in the fact he was on a mission for gawd.  See my Story hour "Strikeforce: Morituri" for a DnD version of him.


----------



## Wereserpent (Sep 8, 2004)

My avatar is Auto from the Mega Man series of games.  I just put him there so I could have an avatar.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 8, 2004)

Lichtenhart has been the only 2e char of mine that I really loved. I was playing him when I first came to Eric's site so it became my handle. He is a truly noble paladin of Terra, the Goddess of Earth. He sacrificed his eyes to save a companion from death, and he he is still blind, though he received an earth element mount after a quest, and he can see through his eyes. The name should mean something like Enlightened Heart or Shiny Heart. The avatar stems from that, because our DM mentioned him in a prophecy as 'a heart bright as a star'. The heart with a star within became his coat of arms, but this is the closest image I found.

Is he anything like me? Heh, I wish I had 18 CHA. But 'what would Lichtenhart do?' became a joke question whenever my friends and I talked about morals, and I more than once tried to 'follow his example'. I'm a lot more hot tempered than him though, so I rarely succeed


----------



## Allanon (Sep 8, 2004)

My handle is the name of the last remaining druid in the Shannara series (the first three books, no the latter series). I've used the name ever since I've been online, I like the ring it has and even though it's hardly my favorite book anymore in a long shot I do have fond memories of reading it. The avatar is from around the time PotC was a huge hit and it's still one of my favorite movies.

Do these things reflect my inner self, hardly though an observant person could deduct some stereotypical things from them (books read, movies seen, etc.). I'm a IT-specialist (which sounds grander than it is) working on e-business solutions with a large dutch insurance firm. I'm no seafaring scallywag nor a mysterious druid of any kind. I've never raped and plundered or cast a succesfull incantation in my life and the only thing I've ever stole in a (for me) mysterious way was my girlfriends heart (sickening ain't it ).
So no, my internet identity doesn't resemble me in the least, a pity in some way actually...


----------



## WizarDru (Sep 8, 2004)

My name is a nickname I've had since high school, lo those many years ago.  My avatar was static for a couple of years...and then I decided it was time for a change.  And now I've changed it again?  Why, you may ask?

 Because EVERYBODY loves Magical Trevor.


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Sep 8, 2004)

I am a big geek and I'm also the Greatest American Hero.

-BG

PS Anyone see a user's manual lying around?


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 8, 2004)

Not at all, just an old nickname I started to use on a BBS game, Red Dragon or something like, that and I stuck with it. As for the Avatar I felt that Mask avatar fitted with the handled, I actually wanted the Wizard's face on the cover of the 1st edition DMG but was too lazy to do it. But since I saw a few people with it, so I should find another cloacked wizard somewhere else. 

But it has nothing to do with my personality, I am not dark/evil/mysterious persons, just a simple guy who enjoy DMing and RPG.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 8, 2004)

Not at all, just an old nickname I started to use on a BBS game, Red Dragon or something like, that and I stuck with it. As for the Avatar I felt that Mask avatar fitted with the handled, I actually wanted the Wizard's face on the cover of the 1st edition DMG but was too lazy to do it. But since I saw a few people with it, so I should find another cloacked wizard somewhere else. 

But it has nothing to do with my personality, I am not dark/evil/mysterious persons, just a simple guy who enjoy DMing and RPG.


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 9, 2004)

My real name is Tad Ghostal, and yes, my avatar is a picture of me.  I post on the messageboards when I'm not hosting my marginally famous late night talk show, or blowing up the hoover dam. 

Heh.  

The name is a reference to what I call myself when I DM.  Dungeon Master always sounded like some weird S&M term to me, and Game Master always seems somehow...juvenile.  Referee tends to imply sporting events, so I settled on "The Universe" since it works for any setting/game.  I represent to players the entirety of the Universe, other than themselves, so why not just use that?

Also, I may have slight delusions of grandeur.  But I am aware that they exist, and thus try to rein them in whenever possible.  

As for the avatar, I like Space Ghost, and since he lives in space, it sort of represents the Universe.  

Also, IRL, I wear white tights, a yellow cape, and power bands.


----------



## the Jester (Sep 9, 2004)

I've been the Jester since the late 80's (in the days of the BBSes) and always kept the name.  Heck, I have some friends from back in the day who prolly don't remember me as James at all, just as Jester.   It connects to a lot of my old music (early Marillion).

My avatar is Maggie, one of my ex-pugs.   My ex kept them in the breakup, but I love my dogs and I get visitation.  (We have another one, too, Chato; I just made a new rpg character and named him Chato Shovelhead after the pug.)  I doubt whether I'll change my avatar since it's such a damn fine pic.

So yeah, both the name and the avatar relate to me heavily.


----------



## Flobby (Sep 9, 2004)

Although I am not fat, I do my best to drink myself into a stupper daily, so I guess the answer is yes. The name is Hungerian for "lovely jacket," which I do believe speaks for itself...


----------



## Xael (Sep 9, 2004)

Not really. Xael is the name of one of my characters (Chaotic Neutral badass drow wizard), and the avatar is a picture of the cutest manga character ever (IMHO). And I like cute stuff. But I'm not cute myself, and I'm a guy.


----------

